

Ask HN: Modern web mail application to self-host email? - yawniek

is there any modern webmail client where i can access my own emails that is recent, maintained and has good search functionality (preferably with elasticsearch)?
======
blablablaat
Currently in active (crowdfunded) development, but I would recommend
www.mailpile.is once it's more stable. Crypto, security, privacy and
everything that gmail does.

------
phantom_oracle
The question and the information provided do not sync with each other.

Saying you want a "self-host" email and then asking for an email client is two
different things. Although sometimes they come bundled together, what you are
looking for is either an email server or a webmail client or both.

server: Postfix or equivalent (setup to send and receive) client: roundcube,
squirrel, etc.

------
e15ctr0n
You could take a look at Roundcube webmail:
[http://roundcube.net/](http://roundcube.net/)

You might find this useful as well:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_e-
mail_clients](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_e-mail_clients)

